# SURVEY for AMA National Rescue Donation



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

With the National coming up, I would like to again, donate a painting to benefit the Rescue funding.

I thought I'd ask what your opinion might be on a subject of the painting. Would you like the formal look that has done well in the past, or puppies, or more casual look of the Maltese?

I'd really appreciate your suggestions and see what draws more preference.

Thanks a bunch.....


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I like all of the options. I would love to win one of your paintings and will be anxiously waiting for the opportunity. First choice would be casual, second would be formal.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Claire - as you know I'm a very big fan of your beautiful paintings...let's see, how many have I given as presents to people in the SS? :HistericalSmiley: Since last year was more formal, might be fun to go with a puppy or puppy cut Maltese this time around. But whatever you paint, I know will be gorgeous.:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Claire, whatever you do I KNOW it will be more than perfect!!!!! If you were painting for me I would choose a side view (w. profile) & a long, flowing coat ---but having said that I would not want those soulful brown eyes to be missing! Quandary, quandary.
I see why you are asking for advice---sorry, I am intentionally wasting your time!:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Claire, whatever you do I KNOW it will be more than perfect!!!!! If you were painting for me I would choose a side view (w. profile) & a long, flowing coat ---but having said that I would not want those soulful brown eyes to be missing! Quandary, quandary.
> I see why you are asking for advice---sorry, I am intentionally wasting your time!:smrofl::smrofl:


dearest Sandi - you are definitely not wasting my time - I want any and all ideas presented as well as comments of any kind. My desire is to provide whatever will earn the most money to help the precious needy Maltese as well as making the new owner of the painting, happy!

I've wanted to do a painting from the backend of a Maltese with it's head looking sideways, a profile of the face but I don't think that would be as desirable to majority of those who wish to have the painting.

Also, forgot to add that if size of the painting matters, please comment on that. I try to keep it small enough for taking back home - but I also would like to do a long, narrow painting. If you have a preference, please let me know.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I love the idea of a puppy cut  . Oh and I also love the idea of a long narrow painting!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Either would be beautiful. My dog is in long coat & I love the side view when he turns his head to look behind. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm just so very delighted to have Claire donating a painting again this year.
I love her paintings that she has done so far. :chili:
Thanks Claire


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Casual, puppy cut, no topknot. I love the long narrow painting idea! One can always ship. I've got it! Long painting with many dogs, featuring the different looks. That would be awesome!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

i like the suggestion of a few malts in different cuts....hey, Ava will model for you if you need her...:blush::blush: :innocent:

It would be fun to use actual malts here on SM - then we could feel like a part of the fun!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I like the idea of a Maltese in a puppy cut and another in the long coat. But, I can understand if that isn't possible.

I have a Maltese umbrella that I love because it shows Maltese with both the puppy cut and the long coat. 

I personally love the puppy cut. I think it shows off their gorgeous eyes ... and, I've heard others say the same thing. However, the longer coat can be beautiful, too. 

Claire, whatever you create will be beautiful. The ornament you painted of Snowball (the one we won in the rescue raffle) is on display here all year long .. not just at Christmas. It is a treasue that I cherish.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

When do we have to have the donations in? I'm working on something too and want to be sure its completed in time...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The donations need to be shipped by mid May to be sure to arrive in time. 
Anytime after May first would be best so Lisa has time to inventory and let me know who has donated.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

The A Team said:


> i like the suggestion of a few malts in different cuts....hey, Ava will model for you if you need her...:blush::blush: :innocent:
> 
> It would be fun to use actual malts here on SM - then we could feel like a part of the fun!!!


Wouldn't that be a "sneaky" way to get more people to bid! How could one resist if one of their pups was a model, LOL. Didn't the painting last year bring a record amount?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Gigi, Yes it sure did and hope to get close this year, but trying to think of a way so everyone has a chance, like selling lottery tickets, etc. . Still working on ideas.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

gopotsgo said:


> Wouldn't that be a "sneaky" way to get more people to bid! How could one resist if one of their pups was a model, LOL. Didn't the painting last year bring a record amount?


A lot of SM members attend the nationals every year!! I think it would be fabulous to have SM dogs as models!!! You might have to paint several pictures though, because I'm sure there'd be additional orders....:innocent:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry for being ignorant what kind of dog show is Nationals? Similar to Westminster?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ann, Its the American Maltese Assoc. Specialty show and it will be held in Kentucky this year. Its all the top Maltese only show. If you go to the AMA website you can see the information on it. 
AMA Rescue is affliated with the AMA and we have a rescue raffle there every year. Lots of fun being at the show.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for info. I'd love to but a little far. Please everyone that goes take pictures & share on SM.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Claire -- you're sooooooooooooooooo funny. Anything you paint is FABULOUS and anyone that wins your painting is honored to have it and display it. I know this personally because I won the bid for your painting 2 years ago and it has a place of honor in my home.

I don't think that the subject matter determines the bids. I think we that bid on your painting have a set amount in our minds that we're willing to go and are just in love with anything you paint.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Claire -- you're sooooooooooooooooo funny. Anything you paint is FABULOUS and anyone that wins your painting is honored to have it and display it. I know this personally because I won the bid for your painting 2 years ago and it has a place of honor in my home.
> 
> I don't think that the subject matter determines the bids. I think we that bid on your painting have a set amount in our minds that we're willing to go and are just in love with anything you paint.


WOW!!! where do I send your check for those compliments!!!??? You sure know how to make a gal feel good!
I just want so much to earn as much as possible for those sweet little needy Maltese. It thrills me to have the paintings go that high; I couldn't be happier if they put that money in my hand.
Lynn, I'm sorry you won't be there this year to bid on this painting.
Thank you from the bottom of my







for your complimentary words on my work - they truly are my payment.
Hugs,
Claire


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

The A Team said:


> A lot of SM members attend the nationals every year!! I think it would be fabulous to have SM dogs as models!!! You might have to paint several pictures though, because I'm sure there'd be additional orders....:innocent:











Pat, thank you for the offer to use Ava as a model, might take you up on that. I have an idea in mind for the subject this year - haven't fully decided but it's a very strong feeling. I like the idea of using pictures of SM puppies, would fit right in with my idea. This would be entirely different than the previous paintings.

I appreciate all the nice compliments given in this thread; words of that nature are very inspirational.....thank you...

Claire


----------

